# Punch-Punch



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

As many of you know, years back these were my to go stick. I had forgotten about them around i believe 07 or so. They changed the blend an they where awe-full. So in 2013 with all the great posts on here about them. I jumped in head first and snagged three boxes at one of our favorite vendors that used to have multi box sales. Anyways two boxes got gobbled right up i mean they where great. Spicy, sweet bread, where the main impressions. One box got put away and forgotten about. After my stepdaughters passing i gave up cigars for awhile. I gave most of them away, Jeez what a dope i was. LOL! But these survived the massacre. Open the box the other day let them breathe a little. No ammonia smell as a matter of fact no smell at all.
Smoked one last night was thinking about writing a review. There is really nothing nice to say about these. The main impressions are soot
{a black powdery or flaky substance consisting largely of amorphous carbon, produced by the incomplete burning of organic matter.} 
I mean that describes them perfectly what a disappointment.
I wonder did i just get two great boxes by luck and one dud by chance. Thoughts?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

What was the storage situation while going through your hiatus? Not telling you anything new when I say long spans of neglect will ruin 'em sure as day.

Pursuant to your story, the first Punch Punches I tried some years back were freakin' awful too. And I had an even worse impression of some Punch Churchills one of my vendors sent me as a free bonus. Consequently, I laid off the whole marca. Must have been during that dead period you mentioned. Like you, and likewise buoyed by great reviews, I only recently decided to give the PP's another try and they have been darn good. That said, IMO recent SLR Serie A (in the same corona gordas vitola) have been even better.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

You know bro if they had been neglected i could understand.
But they where in a temp and humidity controlled environment.
In a locker at a B&M smoke lounge, along with a couple of other boxes that were fine. { Montie #2 and a cab of Partagas shorts}


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Hmmm... Then you've got to be right about just getting unlucky on the third box... or hopefully, just the one first dud you pulled out of it.

BTW, when I think on it, those first PP's that put me off of them were around 1999-2000, bad years all around. I missed their upswing and subsequent drop. What a roller coaster ride!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

T, they still suck!


" With your shield, or on it"...


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

I've smoked a few Punches, have never been a big fan. There's one left in my humidor, I'll probably get to reviewing it. Reluctantly.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I've smoked a few Punches, have never been a big fan. There's one left in my humidor, I'll probably get to reviewing it. Reluctantly.


CC or NC?


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Maybe a dud or two in a cab but a whole box. Sad. Working on my second cab, crossing my fingers, so far so good. I've been very pleased with the 2013s.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> CC or NC?


Butts. I didn't even realize I was in the Habanos section. NC only on the Punches. I was unaware that they had a CC marca that shared the same name with an NC vitola.

Welp, now I know!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Butts. I didn't even realize I was in the Habanos section. NC only on the Punches. I was unaware that they had a CC marca that shared the same name with an NC vitola.
> 
> Welp, now I know!


Havana Punch marca has been around since 1840's-so say's the CCW site


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Butts. I didn't even realize I was in the Habanos section. NC only on the Punches. I was unaware that they had a CC marca that shared the same name with an NC vitola.
> 
> Welp, now I know!





avitti said:


> Havana Punch marca has been around since 1840's-so say's the CCW site











And while technically correct, it sounds backwards to say there's a CC marca that shares the same name with an NC brand.

The NC brands co-opted the CC marcas, in some cases somewhat legitimately when the previous owners fled revolutionary Cuba and established themselves elsewhere after the Cuban cigar industry was nationalized (and I say "somewhat legitimately" only because it is still a point of contention in the US, while Cuba prevails everywhere else in the world).

With others, such as Cohiba, post-revolution marcas where co-opted anyway without any claim or connection to the Cuban.

But it remains that the original lineage, pre or post revolution, and mostly unbroken line of continuous production is the Cuban.

There is but one exception, one brand that existed as an NC before the CC of the same name came to be. And that is... (drum :drum: roll)... Guantanamera!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> T, they still suck!
> 
> " With your shield, or on it"...


Yes Bullman i must concur with your statement.


----------

